# Anything able to fix/hide scuffs and scratches on plastics?



## jimbobuk (Aug 8, 2009)

Unfortunatley the previous owner seemed to have a real good go at the drivers door in my car and left me with the following scratches along the bottom of the interior of the door









It's leather textured plastic as you can tell.

I wondered if there was anything that may be able to try and hide the marks. It's the loss of colour that makes it look like mud ( i thought it was mud when i brought the car ).

I've tried back to black silicone but this didn't really do much, and made it all look far too glossy.

Any options to fix such things? Perhaps it even needs something with a bit of colour in it to put the colour back?

Any advice appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Try a hot air gun - gently.

Surface will get shiney as it reaches temp - back off the heat at that point, may need several tries.

Paula


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Use some Wurth plastic dye. I've used this with great results on my VW Touran trim.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

organisys said:


> Use some Wurth plastic dye. I've used this with great results on my VW Touran trim.


This really works. We use it in the bodyshop, but be careful it can be messy. Mask up if needed.


----------

